# OoB Review: Vulcan Shuttle



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Here's another Out of the Box Review. This time we're looking at Round Two's Vulcan Shuttle repop. This kit hasn't been around for nearly 30 years. R2 upped the ante by including two full-sized sheets of detailed decals, a new stand and two neo magnets for the detachable space pod. The decals allow for one of two versions of the model to be represented - as it was in TMP and in 'official' starfleet colors.

This kit was $27 at my LHS. While it can be found cheaper online, once you factor in shipping, taxes and all that hubub, it's basically a $30 kit w/ pocket change. While the decals do add some value, I think this is more of a $25 OTD model. If it weren't for the decals, it would be a ripoff at $20. What could make this kit a $30 value is if there were clear parts for lighting. I'll make an attempt myself, but the model is not setup to make lighting easy.

All that being said, the plastic is durable and the ease of construction makes it an ideal kit for someone getting into the hobby. The artwork is gorgeous and the gloss finish sends it over the top. I'd really hate to throw this box out, but it's not much use for anything else. I can't comment on the model's accuracy, I simply don't know.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Very cool. Thanks for the review! :thumbsup:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I've got two original Vulcan shuttles on my shelf downstairs and I was thinking that even though I like the design, I was going to pass on this particular release.
Even after seeing it at ihobby.
But after seeing the decal sheet in the youtube video, I'm sold.
Bob and Jamie have done it again.
Two full decal sheets is a great selling point even if you already have one.

One decal sheet for the model you just bought.
And one left over to decal one you may have already had on your self.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Now I built this kit back in 83 or so! I order one yesterday off of CultTVMan site so now I waite. Now at my IPMS model club they like us to show our kits that we've done many years ago and then show the new one to compair the difference. I think that is a cool thing. I did that with my Aurora Godzilla that I still have and then compaired it to my new one. 
Now on the old one I don't remember the decals so I need to pull it off the shelf and look at it. And the magnets are cool cause I remember the top kept falling off.


----------



## zysurge (Sep 6, 2002)

You know, I have two of the original issue, one built up in Federation colors, and one new in box. I wasn't planning to buy this re-issue, but with the mold improvements to the sled / shuttle attachment area and the awesome decals, I am very tempted. I'd love to build it up as the mauve Vulcan version.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

zysurge said:


> You know, I have two of the original issue, one built up in Federation colors, and one new in box. I wasn't planning to buy this re-issue, but with the mold improvements to the sled / shuttle attachment area and the awesome decals, I am very tempted. I'd love to build it up as the mauve Vulcan version.


So they did change the molds up? Was it just hte sled or any other details you could discern? (I should've held the cam on some of the details a little better.)


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

it appears, at least to my eye that the only modifications that they made is the hole for the magnets to be placed.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for the review, MM! I was kinda on the fence about picking one up, waiting for a vid-review and now I'm sold. I look forward to seeing vids on your build-up, assuming you make any.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Seashark said:


> Thanks for the review, MM! I was kinda on the fence about picking one up, waiting for a vid-review and now I'm sold. I look forward to seeing vids on your build-up, assuming you make any.


I always vid everything build process I do. While the assembly on this could probably be done blindfolded, the finishing is where this one would get hung up. I've got a few other kits way ahead in line with this one. It was something of an impulse buy, if you'll forgive the potential pun.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I was very much "on the fence" for this model but seeing as it includes potentially to do *2* models makes me think. I've got an old build up that could use some finishing help. I think I just may have to get this one as well!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I like the review.

I don't know why they changed the stand. The original Vulcan Shuttle was the only TMP ship that stayed on it's triangular stand.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Great review, MM. Thanks! 

I wasn't sure if I was going to get this, as well. But the decals--and the box art alone--make me want to get this. The box art is one of the best I've seen for a kit. 

Sean


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

I agree that there is no way the Vulcan shuttle should be a $30 retail kit! Very liitle plastic/size to it. I am excited about the reissue with the new decals but I seriously thought this was a $22-24 retail kit. The reissue Enterprise 18" was alot of size and great decals for $22 retail (I believe).
Gary:thumbsup:


----------



## PhantomStranger (Apr 20, 2009)

Model Man- Thanks for taking the time to review our kits. You are very thorough and fair.

I'd like to point out the tooling adjustments made to the kit. Besides the spots to put the magnets, we did accurize the sleds compared the the previous version. We also reworked the nacelle vents. They were pretty chunky before. Good luck to all of you with your builds.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

PhantomStranger said:


> Model Man- Thanks for taking the time to review our kits. You are very thorough and fair.
> 
> I'd like to point out the tooling adjustments made to the kit. Besides the spots to put the magnets, we did accurize the sleds compared the the previous version. We also reworked the nacelle vents. They were pretty chunky before. Good luck to all of you with your builds.


Hey what is the good word on the refit. Is it still coming this month?


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

PhantomStranger said:


> Model Man- Thanks for taking the time to review our kits. You are very thorough and fair.
> 
> I'd like to point out the tooling adjustments made to the kit. Besides the spots to put the magnets, we did accurize the sleds compared the the previous version. We also reworked the nacelle vents. They were pretty chunky before. Good luck to all of you with your builds.


I've annotated the video with your notes, thanks.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Another schmuck here with an original kit in his unbuilt stack. Originally I wasn't planning to get the reissued kit, but after reading about the modifications and decal sheets (here and on other forums) I'm seriously considering it now.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

PhantomStranger said:


> I'd like to point out the tooling adjustments made to the kit. Besides the spots to put the magnets, we did accurize the sleds compared the the previous version. We also reworked the nacelle vents. They were pretty chunky before. Good luck to all of you with your builds.


PS -

I thought that I'd read something somewhere about a bit of minor retooling for this kit. Thanks for bringing it up - I knew I wasn't imagining it.

Bryan


----------



## Mark_6478 (Aug 27, 2000)

Great review, it was useful and informative... Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I remember seeing that kit with box art from STIII back in the late 80s - early 90s at a local flea market. Had the money at the time to buy it but neglected to do so.


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

That's a great review, and I'm very impressed with Round2 and all they've done for the Star Trek market. It's thriving now.


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Thansk for all the review comments. This has proved to be my most instantly popular videos ever with some ~300 views in ~30hrs.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Landru said:


> That's a great review, and I'm very impressed with Round2 and all they've done for the Star Trek market. It's thriving now.


It sure is, and its recaptured some of that same feeling and enjoyment I had when these models were originally produced by the Original A.M.T. and truly loved these kits(and still do)


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Yes, thanks for the review. just great!


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Model Man said:


> Here's another Out of the Box Review. This time we're looking at Round Two's Vulcan Shuttle repop. This kit hasn't been around for nearly 30 years. R2 upped the ante by including two full-sized sheets of detailed decals, a new stand and two neo magnets for the detachable space pod. The decals allow for one of two versions of the model to be represented - as it was in TMP and in 'official' starfleet colors.
> 
> This kit was $27 at my LHS. While it can be found cheaper online, once you factor in shipping, taxes and all that hubub, it's basically a $30 kit w/ pocket change. While the decals do add some value, I think this is more of a $25 OTD model. If it weren't for the decals, it would be a ripoff at $20. What could make this kit a $30 value is if there were clear parts for lighting. I'll make an attempt myself, but the model is not setup to make lighting easy.
> 
> ...


How do you upload youtube videos to your post


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Magesblood said:


> it appears, at least to my eye that the only modifications that they made is the hole for the magnets to be placed.


Actually, they made more mods than that.

They changed the mating surfaces between the sled and the shuttle.

They also GREATLY improved the inner warp grills.
My only wish on that, would have been had they seperated them and placed them onto a clear tree.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

jaws62666 said:


> How do you upload youtube videos to your post


sign up for a yootoob account and upload your video and just past the URL here. It'll automatically do the video window here on the forum



ClubTepes said:


> Actually, they made more mods than that.
> 
> They changed the mating surfaces between the sled and the shuttle.
> 
> ...


Rad. I couldn't really tell on the video.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

sure would like to see some detail shots...


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

ClubTepes said:


> ...My only wish on that, would have been had they seperated them and placed them onto a clear tree.


Mine too. And the end pieces for their orange glow.

Your additional notes have been annotated to the video.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

I have a strange connection to this kit (the original issue):

I bought it back in the 80ties in a local hobybshop here in Germany. It was the usual AMT packaging... but when I opened it there were only 3 parts int he box:

The sled, the shuttle on top, and the base. "Decals" were stickers... and the sled has wheels!

It was molded in a tan color. I still own it... curious item!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Is it possible that you could take some photos of it and show them here? I have heard of this tan version of the kit, but I have never yet seen one.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Trek Ace said:


> Is it possible that you could take some photos of it and show them here? I have heard of this tan version of the kit, but I have never yet seen one.


I´ll do that this evening and post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

OK - now I need to take a step back and stop! My Vulcan Shuttle from Culttvman came yesterday and the first thing I do is open it. And yep - I want to build it. But I got to stop! I am still working on the amt (80's) Klingon ship and Mr. Spoct kits. I need to finish them before I start the shuttle. I'm bad that way! 
Now I was comparing the old one (which I built way back when) to this new one. Interesting too! I painted the old one gold. Not sure what I'll do with this one yet. But I need to finish the other two! Oh ya - and my Martin War ship (WOTW) is 95% complete too. So that one needs to be finished too. Do you guys do that? :freak:
By the way - I saw on CultTVMan that they are out of stock for the Vulcan Shuttle and UFO Planetary ship. Glad that I got both kits from him already! :dude:


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Trek Ace said:


> Is it possible that you could take some photos of it and show them here? I have heard of this tan version of the kit, but I have never yet seen one.


As promised, here are the pictures:

Completed model:

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/Callamon/Surakgebaut.jpg

"Kit" parts:

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/Callamon/Surakteile.jpg

Underside... warp-wheels?

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/Callamon/Surakunten1.jpg

Wheel closeup:

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t250/Callamon/Surakunten2.jpg

What makes this old guy so strange for me is that it came in the regular and _shrinkwrapped _ AMT model kit box when I purchased it... approx. 25 years or so ago. (btw, I`m really that old? )


----------



## Mr_Neutron (Jul 26, 2001)

Looks like someone stuck a toy into a kit box.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

What in HELL...I never heard of a Surak shuttle TOY. I got the original AMT Vulcan shuttle release and it was molded in the same tan plastic but this thing is clearly a different animal...I painted mine mauve so photos aren't going to help.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Wow!

Thanks, Marco.

That is really an unusual find. I had never even seen a tan molding of the kit, let alone one that was prebuilt _and_ included wheels. This reminds me somewhat of an old Japanese _USS Enterprise_ kit from way back that included wheels and was more of a toy than a model.

I wonder if this was marketed only in Europe? Is there any manufacturing info or a kit number on the box? This is truly a fascinating piece.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Trek Ace said:


> I wonder if this was marketed only in Europe? Is there any manufacturing info or a kit number on the box? This is truly a fascinating piece.


Well, I never saw another one, too. I don`t own the box anymore (remember: It is more than 25 years old!), but I know exactly that is was packed in the regular AMT Surak kit box (with all infos only in english, as AMT made no special german boxes back in those days. They were all imported from the USA).

On the "model" that I own is no hint of a manufacturer (no number, no logo, nothing).

So... this is rare? Am I rich?!?


----------



## NJFNick (May 22, 2004)

I believe it is this from toy manufacturer Mego. They did an Enterprise and K'tinga drom TMP.

http://www.megomuseum.com/startrek/sttmp.html


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

NJFNick said:


> View attachment 99794
> 
> 
> I believe it is this from toy manufacturer Mego. They did an Enterprise and K'tinga drom TMP.
> ...


Yes, it seems so.

But the mystery remains why it was packed in an AMT kit box.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

This is all very interesting. Thanks for the link, Nick. Further up on the page, of particular interest is a depiction of a Vulcan Shuttle playset that contains an interior design of the shuttle, and was scaled for use with 3-3/4" figures.

How Marco's Mego shuttle toy wound up in an AMT package is very interesting, indeed. Perhaps there was some sort of market trade agreement between the two companies for portions of the European market. I think that is a very unique piece, and possibly of great value on the collector market. I think it is telling that on the Mego site, the US packaging is described as being "rare".

Hhhmmmmmmmmmmmm..................


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Marco Scheloske said:


> Yes, it seems so.
> 
> But the mystery remains why it was packed in an AMT kit box.


Well, as you yourself pointed out Marco, it was 25 years ago. The packaging for the Vulcan Shuttle toy does resemble the AMT box in many ways. You actually may be remembering the box wrong.

I am not criticizing you in any way, it's just that I have found myself doing that with products that I owned once, and then seeing them years later and going, "Oh wow, did it really look like that?"


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

MartinHatfield said:


> You actually may be remembering the box wrong.


Even it was a quarter of a century ago I`ll NEVER forget that it was an AMT-box, definitely.

I had the box a coule of years, too, and once I saw a real AMT Surak from a friend of mine - he had the same box. That was the first time I realized something was strange with mine (remember: All this happend looong before the fantastic possibilities of the internet!). We compared the boxes back in those days: They were exactly the same. His kit looked like I expected my one to do... only that I got those three toy-parts.

My Surak is a sort of "Mystery ship" without being molded in glow-in-the-dark plastic, it seems...


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Trek Ace said:


> I think that is a very unique piece, and possibly of great value on the collector market.


Maybe I should give it a try at *bay... 

naaa, just kidding. I`ll keep my "personal mystery ship".


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Definitely. Keep it!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Sounds like you were gifted something very rare. Especially considering the re-pop of the kit! Definitely hang on to that!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

WOW! I have open the box to study everything and I realized that if you wanted too, you could make 5 different shuttles with the decals. Now that's a great marketing move. Now looking at my kit that I did 24 years ago it will be interesting to see how much I will have improved on my skills. I bought two kits and I'm thinking on buying another. I would like to do the vulcan and then have one done as the federation. But then again maybe I'll just do Surak and finish the other ones I've been working on for months!!!!!!!! :drunk:


----------

